# Crack.Net inspiziert laufende .Net-Anwendungen



## Newsfeed (22 Oktober 2008)

Ein freies Werkzeug erlaubt die Inspektion und Veränderung von .Net-Objekten zur Laufzeit.

Weiterlesen...


----------

